# To surf the Net



## Leonid

Estimados amigos,

¿Cóme se podría traducir "to surf the Net" de inglés a español?

Gracias por su ayudo.


----------



## Alundra

Leonid said:
			
		

> Estimados amigos,
> 
> ¿Cóme se podría traducir "to surf the Net" de inglés a español?
> 
> Gracias por su ayudo.


 
Lo más común es: Navegar por la red.

Espera más opiniones.
Alundra.


----------



## diegodbs

Leonid said:
			
		

> Estimados amigos,
> 
> ¿Cóme se podría traducir "to surf the Net" de inglés a español?
> 
> Gracias por su *ayuda*.


 
Navegar por la red.


----------



## ampurdan

Navegar por la red.


----------



## hsam

Yo no soy hispanohablante pero creo que se puede decir "acceder al internet" pero supongo que esto refiere al proceso de entrar en la Red.
Sin embargo "navegar por la Red" es lo mejor.
Suerte,


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Y los que no son de España... como se dice "to surf the net"?  tmabien Navegar por la red?  Es comun?


----------



## cow-boy

Navegar, simplemente
o navegar por internet 
Ambos son modos usados en Argentina


----------



## walro

Navegar por Internet (sin el artículo) o navegar por la web (femenino) son expresiones que se usan en Cuba


----------



## Shoquim

Últimamente he escuchado internetear y me pareció mas simple y específico que navegar en la red.


----------



## Casualcol

Internetear no es un vocablo válido en español. Lo correcto es navegar por la red. Así lo usamos en Colombia. También son válidos navegar por Internet o navegar en Internet o navegar por la Internet.


----------



## Christopher Holroyd

Un amigo mio dice ¨hurgar¨ en la red.


----------



## Shoquim

Casualcol said:


> Internetear no es un vocablo válido en español. Lo correcto es navegar por la red. Así lo usamos en Colombia. También son válidos navegar por Internet o navegar en Internet o navegar por la Internet.



Si nos basamos en vocablos válidos entonces es suficiente con decir *navegar*, uno de cuyos significados es *d**esplazarse a través de una red informática**, de tal forma que decir *navegar por la red* es una especie de pleonasmo. En mi comentario no afirmo que internetear sea correcto o válido, pero creo que debería considerarse como un verbo a ser aceptado por la Academia de la Lengua Española por ser mas específico.

* Real Academia Española (Diccionario)


----------



## ruru2006

'internetear????'   -    pleeeeeeeeeeze, 

   Creo que la lengua española es lo suficiente rica como para encontrar un equivalente a surfing the net.  

en cualquier caso - internet no es un verbo en inglés


----------



## jabogitlu

> en cualquier caso - internet no es un verbo en inglés



Ah, as the old saying goes, all words in English are verb-able! 

"I was internetting the other day and..."


----------



## Shoquim

'internetear????' - pleeeeeeeeeeze, 
¿Que es esto?, ¿spanglish?

Creo que la lengua española es lo suficiente rica como para encontrar un equivalente a surfing the net. 
Como puedes ver, ya existe un equivalente a "surf the net".
"navegar":* 5.* intr. Desplazarse a través de una red informática.

en cualquier caso - internet no es un verbo en inglés
En todo caso, internet tampoco era una palabra castellana hasta que, por uso y costumbre, fue adoptada a pesar de la riqueza de nuestro idioma.


----------



## Tutankamon

Yo diria "Navegar por la red", pero actualmente Internet es muy famosa y cuando escuchamos "la red" suponemos que estamos hablando de Internet. Internet no es palabra castellana porque nosotros los hispanohablantes no inventamos las redes de computadoras y el internet, pero no está mal decir "internet" pues es el equivalente a que un americano diga "Empanada" , "Taco" o "Tortilla", no lo puede traducir asi que solo lo intenta decir tal cual lo lee..... Saludos


----------



## ruru2006

Hey Tutankamon, let's slow down a bit and take a ride down memory lane...
In 1980-82 when I was a Computer Science Student (and this field was in the school of engineering) and PC's were born (and the operating system was DOS or unix depending). The communications between networks began (of course, not so much through pc but mainly frames), and back then we began to communicate from the university here in NY with students in other universities including Spain - It wasn't called 'chatting' but it was real-time messages exchange through the *inter*action between *net*works. See where the word comes from? Hey, back then and there Spaniard students were already in tune. What I mean to say is that *internet* is not a new word '*invented*' by the Americans, and the implementation and testing of these systems was a joint effort that involved many countries, especially in Western Europe.


----------



## Tutankamon

I just want to say that some words can't be traslated and must be spoken as is . we can say "red internacional mundial" but it can be a private network or something else, but Internet all the world knows that is the WWW, where we can "surf"....although  in the technical point of view Internet and World Wide Web is not the same. I think is like "google", is a well known search engine, a lot of people said "I googled for information ...".  not mean search in English but millions of people understand "search".  The net where we can surf is "Internet", not mean that the net = Internet but a millions of people understand Internet when you said "surf the net". Sorry if a have mistakes in my english, I'm learning


----------



## hsam

Tutankamon said:


> I just want to say that some words can't be translated and must be spoken as is they are. we can say "red internacional mundial" but it can be a private network or something else, but Internet all the world knows (that) is the WWW, where we can "surf"....although in from the technical point of view the Internet and World Wide Web is not the same. I think in terms of is like "google", is a  the well known search engine, a lot of people said  say "I googled for information ...". not meaning search in English but millions of people understand "search". The net where we can surf is "Internet", not meaning that the net = Internet but a millions of people understand Internet when you said  say "surf the net". Sorry if a have mistakes in my english, I'm learning


 
Unas correccionitas para ayudarte! (Muy pocas no?) 

No entendí la última frase. Qué querías decir?


----------



## Sophi_lcfc

Aquí en Cataluña muchos dicen "surfear" no creo que sea la manera correcta de decir pero, así lo dicen! En ingles inventamos más verbos, ja ja!! Yo también iba decir lo de to google...lo que pasa es que la gente a veces es perezosa e intenta usar lo mínimo de palabras. Es por eso que dicen googling, internetear y surfear.


----------



## Sophi_lcfc

hsam said:


> Unas correccionitas para ayudarte! (Muy pocas no?)
> 
> No entendí la última frase. Qué querías decir?



Supongo que quiere decir "I" en vez de "a"..."Sorry if I have"....


----------



## Tutankamon

Muchas Gracias por sus correcciones!!!!!


----------



## hsam

Sophi_lcfc said:


> Aquí en Cataluña muchos dicen "surfear" no creo que sea la manera correcta de decir pero, así lo dicen! En ingles inventamos más verbos, ja ja!! Yo también iba decir lo de to google...lo que pasa es que la gente a veces es perezosa e intenta usar lo mínimo de palabras. Es por eso que dicen googling, internetear y surfear.


 
Exactamente pero me parece que se lo hace mucho más en los EEUU no? Cuando estaba en Nueva York eschuché un montón de palabras inventados y cambiados que eran muy raros. 
Creo que hay una gran diferencia entre las dos culturas. Aquí donde vivo, hablar mal es tabú y tiene su propio esterotipo negativo. 

Sin embargo los idiomas deben cambiar y modificar hasta el futuro. Pués si el espan~ol y el inglés no pudieran cambiar no se enriquecerían para las proximas generaciones que nos seguirán. 

Este hilo ya es una discusión cultural!

Buenas noches


----------



## hsam

Tutankamon said:


> Muchas Gracias por sus correcciones!!!!!


 
De nada!


----------



## hsam

Sophi_lcfc said:


> Supongo que quiere decir "I" en vez de "a"..."Sorry if I have"....


 
!Ay lo siento! Estaba pensando en la penúltima frase. 
Culpa mia!


----------



## estrella de mar

Incluso marcas (brand names) pueden pasar a ser verbos - Google siendo una, y Hoover (una marca de aspirador) otra - *I'm going to hoover the living room*. Yo creo que dentro de poco tiempo vamos a usar "googlear" aun cuando usas otro motor de busqueda.

A veces las palabras inventadas suenan mal (a mis orejas, por lo menos). Pero yo creo que unas se quedaran con nosotros y los otros se iran con su tiempo.


----------



## elbeto

Hola.
En México, las empresas dedicadas a proveer de servicios de acceso a Internet, utilizan las palabras "navegar" e "Internet" y sus combinaciones. "Navega en Internet" es, si no correcto, si usual y comprensible, sin complicaciones.


----------



## Tutankamon

hsam said:


> !Ay lo siento! Estaba pensando en la penúltima frase.
> Culpa mia!



Ese error me pasa a menudo, es porque "I" suena como "ai" en español, y al escribir rapido solo puse a por error.... a ver cuando dejo de equivocarme!!!... Es bueno este foro por lo que puedes aprender de tus propios errores mientras intentas ayudar a otros....Saludos


----------



## abeltio

Para aclarar dudas... nada mejor que el DPD (Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas) de la RAE.

*Internet*. ‘Red mundial de computadoras u ordenadores interconectados mediante un protocolo especial de comunicación’. Funciona a modo de nombre propio, por lo que, en el uso mayoritario de todo el ámbito hispánico, se escribe con mayúscula inicial y sin artículo: _«Instalarán cabinas públicas con acceso a Internet»_ (_Nacional_ [Ven.] 10.4.97); _«Los adictos a Internet hablan sobre sus ventajas sin fin»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 26.1.97). Si se usa precedido de artículo u otro determinante, es preferible usar las formas femeninas (_la, una,_ etc.), por ser femenino el nombre genérico _red,_ equivalente español del inglés _net:_ _«Nadie puede asegurar cómo será la Internet del futuro»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 15.6.97). En español es voz aguda ([internét]), por lo que debe evitarse la pronunciación esdrújula 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[ínternet], que corresponde al inglés.

Navegar por la Internet
Es entonces la forma aceptada en Castellano. (Según la acepción 5. de navegar según RAE mencionada en otro post)


----------



## elbeto

¿"por" o "en"?
Pregunto.


----------



## abeltio

* 1.* intr. Viajar en un buque o en otra embarcación, generalmente por mar. U. t. c. tr.

Nuevamente, la inefable RAE


----------



## elbeto

Gracias por tu comentario.



abeltio said:


> * 1.* intr. Viajar en un buque o en otra embarcación, generalmente por mar. U. t. c. tr.
> 
> Nuevamente, la inefable RAE


 
Mi pregunta era debido a que en la RAE también se lee lo siguiente:
EN
*1.* prep. Denota _*en qué lugar*_, tiempo o modo se realiza lo expresado por el verbo a que se refiere. _Pedro está en Madrid._ _Esto sucedió en Pascua._ _Tener en depósito._

Y en México es harto común escuchar, leer y decir "Navegando en Internet."


----------

